# BST



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Site clock needs vorSPRUNG forward :roll:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

You can do it yourself... here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/profile.php :wink:

Hint: BST = GMT+1


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

grauditt said:


> Site clock needs vorSPRUNG forward :roll:


You mean YOU need to change your profile to GMT+1 :wink: :roll:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

oh well, QP beat me to it....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I thank you so much. 

HERE


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Oops again, sorry guys that's twice today :evil:

OK updated the profile and works fine now (although this is a cheat really because we're not really GMT+1) Anyway life goes on 

.....if only fixing the problems with Avatar's was so easy :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

hehe The forums clock has been an issue for over 12 months. It's a work around but I agree it's not ideal. :?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank guys

OK updated my profile (GMT +1). Does that mean if the web server gets updated now we will all have to go GMT -1? :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

IF the server time gets set, we can go back to just GMT 

But it's been wrong for a long time now - apart from the 6 months of the year when it happened to be right.

as it were 

personally, for the last 6 months I've just been posting an hour ahead of myself


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

OOps meant GMT 

thanks DIRY


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> personally, for the last 6 months I've just been posting an hour ahead of myself


Heh - is that like time travel? Are you posting from the Future?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I post so far ahead so that by the time it gets to appear I've had chance to remove all the mishtakes  *

* If only this were true


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Application clock is now set to GMT + 1 (was changed on Tuesday). It does not use the server clock (god knows why not, would make it sooooo much easier)....

Jae


----------

